# R15-300 vs R15-500



## tmitrou

I just got directtv last week and was given a R15-300. What is the difference between that and the R15-500? Was I given an older model?

Thanks

TJ


----------



## carl6

They are made by different manufacturers. Actually the -300 came out a little after the -500.

As far as we know and have been able to determine, they are functionally identical. The -300 is reportedly slightly smaller overall, and the two versions do have unique software versions, but function the same.

Carl


----------



## tmitrou

Thanks - 

Ted


----------



## Wolffpack

tmitrou,

Can you look at the label on the back of your -300 and get the FCC ID:? I've got the FCC ID for the -500 but haven't been able to find this info for the -300.

Thanks!


----------



## ghstbstr

tmitrou said:


> I just got directtv last week and was given a R15-300. What is the difference between that and the R15-500? Was I given an older model?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> TJ


I have an R15-300 for alittle over a month now and I notice that I have none of the problems that everyone seems to have with the R15-500. 
This could be a good thing only to me with my unit, but I am not sure because I have not really seen anyone complain about the R15-300. So I am thinking that the R15-300 is different and better which is why it doesn't have any of the problems like with the R15-500.
I am sure that there will be people on this forum that will try to prove me wrong, but I truly do not have any of the problems that everyone else says that they have.


----------



## qwerty

ghstbstr said:


> I have an R15-300 for alittle over a month now and I notice that I have none of the problems that everyone seems to have with the R15-500.


I'm not trying to prove you wrong, but what I've seen most people don't mention which model they have when they describe their problems. Some do, but most don't.


----------



## PlanetBill

I've had 2 -300 and then recieved a -500. The -300's I had for some reason where significantly slower and less reliable. I can't explain, but my experience with the -500 is much better.


----------



## walters

ghstbstr said:


> I have an R15-300 for alittle over a month now and I notice that I have none of the problems that everyone seems to have with the R15-500.





PlanetBill said:


> I've had 2 -300 and then recieved a -500. The -300's I had for some reason where significantly slower and less reliable. I can't explain, but my experience with the -500 is much better.


There. I hope that clears it up.


----------



## Malibu13

walters said:


> There. I hope that clears it up.


Usual "words of wisdom".


----------



## ghstbstr

walters said:


> There. I hope that clears it up.


Nope! :nono:

My still runs perfectly.


----------



## xargon61

I just found this forum, and I recently had an R-15 300 model DVR installed.
I have the SL repeat/first run issue everyone else does. 

The software version is 0x103A and forcing an update will not change it. 

Overall I find the unit to work okay. I really really liked my TiVo, but I moved and couldn't get cable. Setting the TiVo up to work with DTV proved unrealible, so I went with DTV's equipment.

While I have only had the unit about a month, after reading the posts here and on the DTV area, I can't see any real difference in how the 300 & 500 units operate. Mine has most of the same bugs that the 500 units do. If/when they fix the repeat problem, I will be happy. Until then I will just babysit my to do list and delete the repeats.

My $0.02.

Xargon61


----------



## qwerty

Wecome to the forum, Xargon.


----------



## Litman

I just got the 300 version 2 weeks ago and I notice that it is slow to respond and has some first run issues. I am in California and tried forcing the update, which loaded software three times but didn't seem to change the version, so now when I press the advance for 30-second it just jumps to the end. Any ideas, should I just call DTV and try for a 500 if that would make a diff, or should I just return it and look for a tivo? Thanks.


----------



## qwerty

Litman said:


> I just got the 300 version 2 weeks ago and I notice that it is slow to respond and has some first run issues. I am in California and tried forcing the update, which loaded software three times but didn't seem to change the version, so now when I press the advance for 30-second it just jumps to the end. Any ideas, should I just call DTV and try for a 500 if that would make a diff, or should I just return it and look for a tivo? Thanks.


Welcome to the forum. I suggest you just wait it out. Forcing the download will just download the version "in the stream". If it's not the new version, it will just download and install the same version you have (a few odd exceptions have been reported). The new update for the 300 is reportedly comming soon. I doubt that D* would send you a specific version (300 vs. 500), and if they did, it would probably be a refurb. I've never had a TIVO, and can't comment on that.


----------

